# Chốt nhanh tủ rượu dưới gầm cầu thang 2001



## Dung Thủy (8/8/21)

Chốt nhanh tủ rượu dưới gầm cầu thang 2001
Khá nhiều người muốn tận dụng mọi khoảng không trong căn phòng để lắp đặt các đồ đạc vừa có công dụng trang trí. Dưới đây là vài gợi ý về thiết kế tủ rượu dưới gầm cầu thang mà Điện Máy Quốc Dân muốn gửi tới bạn.
1. Tủ ướp rượu Kadeka KSJ-115EW
Mục Lục [Ẩn]
•    1. Tủ ướp rượu Kadeka KSJ-115EW
•    2.Tủ ướp rượu Kadeka KA45WR
•    3.Tủ ướp rượu Kadeka KA39WR 39 chai
•    4.Tủ ướp rượu vang Alaska JC-18T
•    5. Tủ rượu Brandt CAV50B

•    Với thiết kế nội thất màu đen và có ánh sáng dịu, chân tủ ướp rượu này điều chỉnh được cho cân bằng ổn định, các ngăn được làm bằng gỗ, phần tay nắm được làm âm vào cửa tủ. Chắc hẳn với thiết kế này, tủ rượu gầm cầu thang này sẽ làm cho ngôi nhà bạn sang trọng hơn.
•    Tủ mát ướp rượu Kadeka KJS 115EW được nhà sản xuất trang bị cho các điều kiện tối ưu nhất như chức năng tự rã đông đảm bào rượu luôn được sẵn sàng để thưởng thức tốt nhất, quạt gắn bên trong giúp cải thiện việc kiểm soát độ ẩm và làm lạnh nhanh hơn, bộ lọc mùi.
•    Bảng điều khiển điều chỉnh nhiệt độ của tủ ướp rượu mini phòng khách này với các phím chức năng đơn giản dễ dàng với ngưởi sử dụng. Bạn có thể theo dõi nhiệt độ trong tủ rượu qua màn hình hiển thị số và tùy ý tăng giảm nhiệt độ như mong muốn.
2.Tủ ướp rượu Kadeka KA45WR

•    Thiết kế để ở kệ bếp nên tất cả bộ phận của tủ rượu cầu thang này đều nằm trên một đường thẳng, duy chỉ có cánh cửa tủ và tay nắm thiết kế nhô ra phía trước để tiện việc mở – đóng tủ.
•    Tủ ướp rượu mang màu sắc hiện đại từ kiểu dáng thon gọn và nội thất màu đen chủ đạo.
•    Hệ thống cửa và tay nắm làm bằng thép không gỉ, độ bền cao. Phần tay nắm hình thang, tạo sự sang trọng và gọn gàng
•    Tủ có khả năng chống tia cửa tím với cửa sổ 3 lớp. Đây cũng là 1 lựa chọn tủ rượu nhà bếp khá phù hợp.
3.Tủ ướp rượu Kadeka KA39WR 39 chai

•    Thiết kế 1 vùng nhiệt độ: 7-18°C.
•    Tủ rượu dưới gầm cầu thang này có hiển thị nhiệt độ bằng đèn LED dưới dạng độ C và độ F.
•    Cửa kính 3 lớp chống tia UV và khung cửa bằng thép không rỉ.
•    Chống rung và có khóa lắp sẵn.




•    Lọc than hoạt tính giúp không khí tủ ướp rượu ở quầy bar đẹp sạch lưu chuyển bên trong tủ ướp rượu vang giá rẻ này.
4.Tủ ướp rượu vang tủ ướp rượu mini phòng khách Alaska JC-18T

•    Không chỉ có chức năng làm gia tăng hương vi tuyệt vời từ những chai rượu vang hảo hạng, chiếc tủ ướp rượu Alaska JC-18TB còn là một đồ trang trí tô điểm hoàn hảo cho không gian nhà bạn một nét sang trọng vô cùng đẳng cấp bởi thiết kế tinh tế trong từng chi tiết.
•    Thiết kế tay cầm lõm giúp việc đóng mở tủ được nhẹ nhàng mà không tốn nhiều sức.
•    Cửa dày dặn có mặt kính trong suốt giúp cách nhiệt, quan sát được mọi chai rượu bên trong
•    Tủ ướp rượu vang cao cấp này có bảng điều khiển nhiệt độ cảm ứng hiển thị đầy đủ thông tin về nhiệt độ, độ ẩm. Tủ rượu cầu thang phòng khách này vận hành với độ ồn dưới 30 DBS giúp máy hoạt động êm ái và không rung mạnh.
•    Độ ẩm luôn được duy trì ở mức 50 – 60% là môi trường thích hợp để bảo quản rượu.
5. Tủ rượu Brandt CAV50B

•    Được tính toán và thông qua nhiều thử nghiệm nhà sản xuất đã quyết định lựa chọn chất liệu thép chống gỉ sơn tĩnh điện để làm chất liệu bọc ngoài của sản phẩm này. Với chất liệu này có đặc tính không gỉ đồng thời bảo đảm cho tủ ướp rượu vang gia đình này luôn sạch sẽ bởi rất dễ vệ sinh, tủ rượu nhà bạn sẽ luôn như mới chỉ bằng những thao tác vệ sinh đơn giản.
•    Bên trong tủ ướp rượu Brandt CAV50B được thiết kế bằng các giá đỡ bằng gỗ chống mục được chia thành nhiều giá đỡ để bạn có thể dễ dàng xếp chai rượu vào các giá đỡ mà không lo chúng bị va chạm vào nhau.
•    Bề mặt kính phía trước bằng kính đảo chiều chống tia UV bảo vệ rượu không bị ảnh hưởng bởi tác động bên ngoài nên việc thiết kế tủ rượu dưới gầm cầu thang này không quá khó khăn.


----------

